# [NET]  hostname: Unknown host

## ar_it

Witam,

Mam z pozoru błachy problem, ale cóż. Siedzę nad tym i chyba dostałem jakiegoś zaćmienia.

```

hostname --fqdn

hostname: Unknown host

```

samo wpisanie: 

```
hostname 

server.fmm.no-ip.info

```

Czyli nie mam nazwy hosta, ale

```

 cat /etc/hosts 

127.0.0.1 serwer serwer.fmm.no-ip.info

10.0.0.200 serwer.fmm.no-ip.info

```

Z ciekawostek 

```

domainname -d                      

domainname: Unknown host
```

Nie ukrywam, że zdziwiony jestem tym, ale cóż, może macie pomysł co jest nie tak.

Aha 

```

 cat /etc/conf.d/hostname 

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="server"

```

Nie wiem dlaczego to nie działa  :Sad: 

----------

## BeteNoire

```
/etc/init.d/hostname start

rc-update add hostname boot
```

?

----------

## ar_it

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/hostname start
> 
> ...

 

chyba nie to 

```

 rc-status boot|grep hostname

 hostname                                                           [ started  ]

```

```

 domainname 

(none)

```

----------

## lsdudi

co do hostname nie masz pełnej nazwy

 w pliku /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1        gentoo.akademiki.local localhost.localdomain localhost gentoo

i działa

podejrzewam ze potrzebne sa trzy sekcje

adres_ip  nazwa_domenowa nazwa_hosta

reszta to aliasy  :Smile: 

co do domainname to nie wiem

----------

## wirus

```
$ echo 'dns_domain="nazwa"' >> /etc/conf.d/net

$ etc/init.d/net.eth0 resart
```

----------

## ar_it

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> co do hostname nie masz pełnej nazwy
> 
>  w pliku /etc/hosts
> 
> 127.0.0.1        gentoo.akademiki.local localhost.localdomain localhost gentoo
> ...

 

mam teraz tak i ciągle kiszka

```

127.0.0.1       serwer localhost.localdomain 

10.0.0.200      serwer serwer.fmm.no-ip.info serwer

```

Co dziwne - na innym kompie - gdzie też jest gentoo - ta wersja działa bez najmniejszych problemów

----------

## lsdudi

śmiem twierdzić że ta sama nazwa "serwer" dla dwóch różnych ip jest błędem

----------

## karaluch

Widze ze masz podobny problem jak ja jakis czas temu... dalem sobie spokoj bo nie mialem juz sily do tego :)

U mnie na jednym komie jest Teminal.Net a na innym Server.(none) a robilem to samo, te same czynnosci, z tym ze na Terminal robilem to teraz a na Serwer rok temu i mimo ze powtorzylem to co na Terminal to dalej jest (none). Nie wiem gdzie jest cos naknocone wiec przestalem sie juz tym martwic do nastepnej instalacji ktora to bedzie za 2 tygodnie :) 

Co do tego wpisu w hostach to mysle ze tak jest lepiej, bo faktycznie dublowanie nazwy jest srednie, bo co ma zrobic np ping serwer w twoim przypadku ?

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

10.0.0.200      serwer serwer.fmm.no-ip.info serwer
```

----------

## Maf

Na moim przykładzie:

```

127.0.0.1     firebird.xgl.pl     firebird     localhost.localdomain     localhost

```

Powinno działać

----------

## karaluch

 *Maf wrote:*   

> Na moim przykładzie:
> 
> ```
> 
> 127.0.0.1     firebird.xgl.pl     firebird     localhost.localdomain     localhost
> ...

 

Ale co powinno dzialac?

Zastanow sie, robisz alias firebird dla localhosta, spoko, bo twoj localhost tak sie nazywa ale ... jak wydasz polocenie ping firebird to co ma pingowac petle zwrotna czy adres ip. To nie jest to samo, dajmy na to ze cos sie zwalilo i eth zle albo wogole nie startuje, a polecenie ping przejdzie bo dla twojej petli nazwa hosta jest localhostem. Uwazam ze jest to zle podejscie, masz po prostu dubla w tablicy hostow !

---- UPDATE ----

Wstepnie moge powiedziec ze naprawilem :) Na serwer tez mialem dubla w /etc/hosts i zmienilem nieco /etc/conf.d/net jak dojde co mi pomoglo to dam szybko znac :)

---- UPDATE2 ----

Wazny dla hostname jest wpis /etc/hostname

Dubel w tablicy hosts wywalal u mnie wszystko do gory nogami, teraz jest:

```
127.0.0.1  localhost

192.168.10.1 Router.Net Router

192.168.10.99 Server.Net Server
```

i jest dobrze do tego mam jeszcze wpis w /etc/conf.d/net:

```
dns_domain_eth0="Net"

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.10.1"
```

A w /etc/conf.d/domainame DNSDOMAIN="Net"

W rezultacie mam:

```
Server / # domainname

(none)

Server / # domainname -d

Net

Server / # hostname

Server
```

----------

## ar_it

 *karaluch wrote:*   

>  *Maf wrote:*   Na moim przykładzie:
> 
> ```
> 
> 127.0.0.1     firebird.xgl.pl     firebird     localhost.localdomain     localhost
> ...

 

Qrcze

nic mi nie pomaga.

To jest w miarę świeża instalka kolejnego gentoo w sieci.

Chyba mi głowa nie spadnie jak postawię to od nowa (wiem że to nie politycznie poprawnie), ale tak będzie szybciej.( Mam nadzieję)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc.

Gdy skończę nową instalkę to dam znać czy problem się ponowił.

----------

